# anemone questions and a one up for some of you store owners and workers here



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

First to the store owners and workers who post answers here.... big hi five and a good ol southern ATABOY! (As in great job!) To yall! H e double l, i have been trying to get the lady at my lfs to order me a freaking light bulb for over a year, hahaha! I finaly just went out and bought a whole new shop light and shopped around and 4 foot florescent bulbs everyone has! She does however do some horse trading with me, i pick alot of tiny stuff, polyps, single mushrooms, tiny broken pieces etcetera out of her coral tanks, frag them on to smaller rocks, grow them a while and take them back for her to sell. I go in once every 2 weeks or so and leave with a sack full of tiny coral pieces and a handfull of small live rocks. When a batch starts to look good i sack them up and take them to her to sell at a average of about 15 or 20$ each, and if i am broke sometime and need something,say a new reef master test kit, ican get it free. Usualy i just leave with another hand full of rocks and pieces though! 
Ok on to the anemone! Just got my first one! He i was told is a green tipped, and man is this guy big! I got him attached to a 2-3 pound rock and got both for 40$ us. I got him because i have one of those small nemo clownE fish, and he started roosting in this one huge purple mushroom and on top of mycandy cane coral! The mushroom does not seem to mind but the cc did NOT appear to like that too much. So i started looking for an amemone for him. The rose i want is a little out of my price range so i settled for this guy. He is doing well, though i had to move him a few times untill i found aspot he liked. The clown however has not even given him a second glance in the six or so weeks he has been in the tank. I can trade him for adifferent one i have seen several purple tip sabaes that are quite lovely for about 29$ to 39$. He gets fed frozen brine shrimp about 2 times a week when i hand feed my orange non photo coral, not sure what the name is got some pics on my facebook though Beaux Leachman, feel free to friend me if ya want  anyways ... any info as always is appreciated!
Beaux


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I should mention I neither own nor work in a fish store these days but am a marine enthusiast. 
Is the anemone a green bubble tip anemone? (looks similar to a rose bubble tip but light green usually)
What type of clown fish do you have? is it a false percula aka: ocellaris clown? (These are the most commonly available clowns) 
Different types of clowns typically pair with different types of anemones, though you will find exceptions to every rule. I'm not sure I understand about your lighting though, are you using a hardware store shop light for the anemone?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

beaux said:


> First to the store owners and workers who post answers here.... big hi five and a good ol southern ATABOY! (As in great job!) To yall! H e double l, i have been trying to get the lady at my lfs to order me a freaking light bulb for over a year, hahaha! I finaly just went out and bought a whole new shop light and shopped around and 4 foot florescent bulbs everyone has! She does however do some horse trading with me, i pick alot of tiny stuff, polyps, single mushrooms, tiny broken pieces etcetera out of her coral tanks, frag them on to smaller rocks, grow them a while and take them back for her to sell. I go in once every 2 weeks or so and leave with a sack full of tiny coral pieces and a handfull of small live rocks. When a batch starts to look good i sack them up and take them to her to sell at a average of about 15 or 20$ each, and if i am broke sometime and need something,say a new reef master test kit, ican get it free. Usualy i just leave with another hand full of rocks and pieces though!
> Ok on to the anemone! Just got my first one! He i was told is a green tipped, and man is this guy big! I got him attached to a 2-3 pound rock and got both for 40$ us. I got him because i have one of those small nemo clownE fish, and he started roosting in this one huge purple mushroom and on top of mycandy cane coral! The mushroom does not seem to mind but the cc did NOT appear to like that too much. So i started looking for an amemone for him. The rose i want is a little out of my price range so i settled for this guy. He is doing well, though i had to move him a few times untill i found aspot he liked. The clown however has not even given him a second glance in the six or so weeks he has been in the tank. I can trade him for adifferent one i have seen several purple tip sabaes that are quite lovely for about 29$ to 39$. He gets fed frozen brine shrimp about 2 times a week when i hand feed my orange non photo coral, not sure what the name is got some pics on my facebook though Beaux Leachman, feel free to friend me if ya want  anyways ... any info as always is appreciated!
> Beaux


Beaux,
If your Nemo's are Ocellaris Clown fish, they can be picky when it comes to anemone compatibility. Their natural matches are Carpets and Magnifica anemones, the latter being a challenging one. That is likely the issue, although they can take up different anemone, they do so more under threat for protection. If they are a dominant fish in the aquarium then that will contribute to the speed at which they give a new anemone a try.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

ok going to try and post a pic finaly on a computer and not a phone lol still alot ya cant do with just a phone..well at least i cant do em..hahaha. here go's here is a pic of him roosting in the mushroom









and here are 2 pictures of the anemone, one semi open and one way open

















ok hope that worked..lol


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^doesn't seem like it worked, click the little paper clip icon when you go into advanced and select the image.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like an ocellaris or percula clown to me (hard to tell from pics, you have to count the rays on the dorsal fin) Here is a link
True VS False Percula Clownfishes - How Can You Tell Which is Which?
Probably an ocellaris? They are more common. 
And the anemone looks like a green bubble tip (They don't always bubble up)

My clowns hosted in my GBTA with no problems, but each clown is different, it may take them a while.
I know it sounds silly but some people tape a picture of a clown (their species) hosting in an anemone to the tank and swear it works to teach them how to user it. I haven't tried it myself but no harm in trying!


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

here is a picture of the whole tank as of about 2 days ago i think i dont think its too bad for only been at it for two years..hehe!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

On second look, how wide are the black margins around the white bars? If it is quite young it could be a percula


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

The bars are quite thick and he is not supposed to ever get very big i was told. Ill get a better shot of him tonight he is not shy in the least and will let ya get some nice shots of him. The flame angel just moves too fast to get a real clear shot of..lol.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok here is about one o the best ones i think its an oscelaris (spellin?) Clown


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

looks like a long tentacle nem to me, you have a false perc and eventually he may decide to host the nem. 
super7


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

ocellaris for sure


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Got two anemones now lol. The one i had ate my coral banded shrimp i have had for two years! I ALMOST threw him into the yard i was so mad lol. Took that one back and got a smaller one a green tip sabae i think, an a purple tip one also. Will try to post some pix of em later.


----------



## miss_elizabeth (Mar 22, 2011)

If you move what he is hosting now, and leave a torch on top of the tank pointing at what you want him to host over night, within a few nights he should take to it. 
This works because he is attracted to the light, and the anomone would be the only thing that is lit up. Works like a charm.
I would probably put the mushroom in your sump or something so he cant get to that in the mean time. 
Good luck.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that sounds like a PLAN to me, thanks!


----------

